
Ask HN: What's your feature testing workflow? - f6v
At my company our testing workflow for web projects looks like this:<p>1. A developer creates a PR on Github(which triggers a build on CI and runs automated tests)<p>2. A developer deploys a branch with a feature to one of the staging environments<p>3. A QA engineer and a Product Owner go to the said staging server and do their review<p>4. Once PR has been reviewed and passed QA&#x2F;PO review it&#x27;s merged to master and ready to release<p>My pain point with this is actually a management of staging servers. We always have to ask each other &quot;Hey, is staging server X free now? Can I take staging server Y?&quot;. There&#x27;s a fixed number of them, and we don&#x27;t have a system in place to keep track of what&#x27;s currently in use. How does it look like for you?
======
cimmanom
We just stage everything in a single environment. It causes problems and
clashes only on rare occasions.

